# Easiest Shawl Pattern Ever



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Not kidding. To see it being made: 




To just make it, put one slip knot on needle &...
*YO, knit to the end*

Do ** forever.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you, jvallas...I knit shawls like this frequently and love the video!
julie


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

julietremain said:


> Thank you, jvallas...I knit shawls like this frequently and love the video!
> julie


I love her accent!

She's also the person who has (on her blog) a terrific little cheat sheet on how to create many shapes of shawls - I once spent quite a lot of time looking around there.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Sure looks easy .......and pretty........thank you


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty .


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

jvallas said:


> Not kidding. To see it being made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made it this past summer quick and easy! I added some lace elements at the top


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I am working on one now - same color, too!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Gaildh said:


> Made it this past summer quick and easy! I added some lace elements at the top


❤ Nice work! That really is something I'd like having - comfy cozy.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

nitnana said:


> I am working on one now - same color, too!


Seems as if it would 1) be relatively quick to finish and 2) start to get tedious maybe?? Are you having any trouble sticking with it?

On the other hand, you could change it up with different stitch patterns or stripes, etc. while maintaining the basic shape.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

A tad tedious but so quick its not too bad, that's also why I jazzed it up a tad


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Gaildh said:


> A tad tedious but so quick its not too bad, that's also why I jazzed it up a tad


...which enhances it, so I really have to remember this one. I'm in the middle of a shawl KAL (also uncomplicated), so I have no business starting another one right now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I saw this another place and they said to knit till you either ran out of yarn or were crazy bored with it!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I saw this another place and they said to knit till you either ran out of yarn or were crazy bored with it!


LOL; that describes some of my baby blanket projects!

thx for poting this link.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I saw this another place and they said to knit till you either ran out of yarn or were crazy bored with it!


Ha, yes, and then it will fit my granddaughter!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

...


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I love her accent!
> 
> She's also the person who has (on her blog) a terrific little cheat sheet on how to create many shapes of shawls - I once spent quite a lot of time looking around there.


I've used her shawl shapes cheat sheet several times and it's great. Also bought some of her patterns and they are wonderful.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

jvallas said:


> I love her accent!
> 
> She's also the person who has (on her blog) a terrific little cheat sheet on how to create many shapes of shawls - I once spent quite a lot of time looking around there.


She's one of my favorites & had downloaded her shawl cheat sheets & her video when I first saw it some years ago. I've read her blog many times & she had a wonderful short mystery story on there that was fun to read. You can also find some other videos & free patterns on her blog.

http://www.laylock.org/


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very clever.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice, will have to get it OTN!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for the link! I can always do with easy!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I can see this as one of those "grab and go" projects. I have a bag with dish rags, and a mindless shawl in it. When on the way out the door I grab it and go, that way while on ride to town or while sitting in doctor's office I have something to do.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks fun and love the look! Thanks for sharing! &#128519;&#128017;&#128017;&#128017;&#128015;&#128017;&#127799;&#127799;&#127799;&#127774;


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

You're all quite welcome.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like a good shawl for Florida air conditioning


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Just bookmarked this site. When my computer went down it took all my bookmarks and this was one of them. You can knit shawls with simple instructions and they can look beautiful - all depends on the yarn and the needle - not to mention the talented hands doing the job. Thanks again.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Have bookmarked.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Gaildh said:


> Made it this past summer quick and easy! I added some lace elements at the top


Gail, how lovely are the colors you used.
Christine


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

The ends look so loose. It would drive me crazy.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

libra59_1 said:


> The ends look so loose. It would drive me crazy.


Well, it would be just as easy to use a different increase. We're all so different - I liked the YOs as a decorative element. But I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Pretty !


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Revan said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome.


----------



## IslaM06 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

